# What would your EDC be if............



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

1) They defunded the police.

2) You had no choice but to travel.

3) The situation was similar to the last time you saw burning and looting.......

4) Time was not a luxury.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If you can bring these items during your travel, I would load up heavy on chemical sprays, a non lethal form of defense.
Not to be used unless you're trapped without an escape route. 
The chemical sprays show a non lethal intent. 

If Chem sprays fail, and you haven't got an escape route. 
Multiple handguns, rifles , shotguns with multiple magazines to protect the family.

One important note to be aware of, this rioting or looting needs to show people seriously injured in their( rioters ) wake beforehand to justify your fear to use lethal force.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

thought provoking question. You’re talking about rioting and looting going on, no police around, and I had to travel through an area...12 ga high magazine capacity pump loaded with slugs carried in hand or on a sling, with a Ruger SR9c in holster with several high capacity mags in my belt.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> thought provoking question. You’re talking about rioting and looting going on, no police around, and I had to travel through an area...12 ga high magazine capacity pump loaded with slugs carried in hand or on a sling, with a Ruger SR9c in holster with several high capacity mags in my belt.


I agree on the 12 gauge but might opt for #4 buckshot instead of slugs. I think my G34 would be a good choice with 17 round mags primary and 33 round backups. The 5.31" barrel will give the rounds a bit more velocity.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The extra velocity of of a G34 over a 17 or even a 19 probably won't make much difference.

In terms of a mob scenario...I'd probably want a G19 or even a 26 etc as it would be easier to hide while in my hands.

In terms of a long gun, while the shotgun has a lot going for it, the capacity and reload time would make it less than ideal.

An AR with a single spare mag will give you sixty rounds total and a quicker reload, so that's probably what I would go with and the long gun is even iffy as after the Kenosha deal any long gun in view is going to be met with more hostility.

Might be a better case for a folding AR pistol in a discrete case. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

In the OP I was thinking about travelling by vehicle primarily. If I were forced to walk my load out might include a brace of Glocks and a decent supply of ammo. At least one of the Glocks would sport an Olight pl-mini and a CT laser grip and night sights on both.
If traveling by vehicle I would carry an AR with light, laser and optics. A 12 gauge with 8-10 round capacity would be a great backup for close encounters.
Less than lethal defense like bear spray would be nice, but I don't ever want to be that close to a mob.
The best defense tool is avoidance and my vehicle is a quite capable four wheel drive that truly does not need roads.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Goldwing said:


> In the OP I was thinking about travelling by vehicle primarily. If I were forced to walk my load out might include a brace of Glocks and a decent supply of ammo. At least one of the Glocks would sport an Olight pl-mini and a CT laser grip and night sights on both.
> If traveling by vehicle I would carry an AR with light, laser and optics. A 12 gauge with 8-10 round capacity would be a great backup for close encounters.
> Less than lethal defense like bear spray would be nice, but I don't ever want to be that close to a mob.
> The best defense tool is avoidance and my vehicle is a quite capable four wheel drive that truly does not need roads.


Traveling through rioting areas should include a plan of egress on foot due to possible blockades.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Traveling through rioting areas should include a plan of egress on foot due to possible blockades.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



Egressing from your vehicle is probably one of the best moves. 
Leaving your vehicle abandoned might be one of the hardest


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> should include a plan of egress on foot due to possible blockades.


I would hope to see traffic jams or a blockade in time to avoid it but I would certainly not abandon my truck until it was useless for escape. Once you are afoot, your exposure time grows exponentially, and you ability to carry necessary gear is diminished considerably.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

So for the sake of relevancy, what's the scenario that all this firepower is geared for?



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

To clarify, when we're talking "travel" are we talking about typical passenger vehicles going to see family, are we talking about motor home/camper extended time from home, are we talking about simple commutes in known hot sopts?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> So for the sake of relevancy, what's the scenario that all this firepower is geared for?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I guess I was thinking about the Dereck Shoven trial results not going well for the prosecution and the people who disagree with it burning, looting, and attacking innocent folks. I am only a little over an hour from Minneapolis.



VAMarine said:


> To clarify, when we're talking "travel" are we talking about typical passenger vehicles going to see family, are we talking about motor home/camper extended time from home, are we talking about simple commutes in known hot spots?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee and on occasion have to visit the Minneapolis VA.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Goldwing said:


> I guess I was thinking about the Dereck Shoven trial results not going well for the prosecution and the people who disagree with it burning, looting, and attacking innocent folks. I am only a little over an hour from Minneapolis.
> 
> 
> I drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee and on occasion have to visit the Minneapolis VA.


In this kind of scenario I would not advise long guns etc as those are probably going to have to stay in your vehicle during your appointment and parking garages are not super secure.



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Chances are, if I have trouble getting to the VA Doc, he or she wouldn't be on the job anyway.

I must say that the VA has been wonderful so far, and I think they have improved my health and kept me off the affordable health care thing.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Goldwing said:


> 1) They defunded the police.


That's the key condition here. No police help.
Our bug out bag has ammo for my rifle, wife's rifle and our sidearms (both same caliber) so that's what we'll take, four guns.

Sam


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> Chances are, if I have trouble getting to the VA Doc, he or she wouldn't be on the job anyway.
> 
> I must say that the VA has been wonderful so far, and I think they have improved my health and kept me off the affordable health care thing.


My buddy uses the VA all the time. 
He's been impressed with the care he has been receiving


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Goldwing said:


> Chances are, if I have trouble getting to the VA Doc, he or she wouldn't be on the job anyway.
> 
> I must say that the VA has been wonderful so far, and I think they have improved my health and kept me off the affordable health care thing.


Yeah, same here, they are no better or worse than anyone else; since doctors and staff are all cut from the same mold.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BigHead said:


> Yeah, same here, they are no better or worse than anyone else; since doctors and staff are all cut from the same mold.


My intended meaning was that if rioting kept me from getting to the clinic, it would keep the clinic employees away as well.
Nothing at all judging the good people I have had help me at the VA.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> I agree on the 12 gauge but might opt for #4 buckshot instead of slugs. I think my G34 would be a good choice with 17 round mags primary and 33 round backups. The 5.31" barrel will give the rounds a bit more velocity.


No way would I use slugs, a Ar etc. No4 buck shot with cylinder bore would be the best option. Too easy for a Bullet to travel so far down range and hitting someone that is innocent. The noise alone has proven to scatter crowds and the goal is too just escape to safety. I do not have any experiece in crowd control, but would be interested in how effective Rubber slugs do perform.


----------



## paper2punch (Jan 24, 2021)

Benelli M4 00B/#4, 8.5" 300 ACC 165gn soft points(unless suppressed then add 208 gn round nose segmented HP's, pair of G36 190gn segmented HP with anvils....


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paper2punch said:


> Benelli M4 00B/#4, 8.5" 300 ACC 165gn soft points(unless suppressed then add 208 gn round nose segmented HP's, pair of G36 190gn segmented HP with anvils....


I am fortunate to own an SBE Benelli and I am unfamiliar with the M4. Can you tell me if it is gas operated?


----------



## paper2punch (Jan 24, 2021)

Goldwing said:


> I am fortunate to own an SBE Benelli and I am unfamiliar with the M4. Can you tell me if it is gas operated?


It is. The OS was specifically designed for the platform and is pretty highly decorated. I bought the gun for up close predator work. I'm getting a little long in the tooth for the recoil, but with a turkey tube and a load of copper #4's it reaches farther than I would normally consider ethical. And while I've never purchased a weapon for PD as a primary purpose (I live rurally where it's still considered selfish to lock your car or your door..((someone might really need them!)), it and my little ACC are the two firearms I believe I could make life miserable for bad guys even in a wounded or semi-incapacitated condition. Plus it's terrifyingly loud and fast.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I would park my car a safe distance away from the riot and then join in to get shoes and and a big screen TV. I would tell the rioter's that I identify as Black, Native American Female.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2020)

Tangof said:


> I would park my car a safe distance away from the riot and then join in to get shoes and and a big screen TV. I would tell the rioter's that I identify as Black, Native American Female.


That gave me a good laugh!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Loot the gunshops, grab as many Taurus firearms as possible


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

pic said:


> Loot the gunshops, grab as many Taurus firearms as possible


I had it out again yesterday and a Friend shot it and swore he was buying one the next time he saw one. Taurus G3, I just can't find anything to dislike about it.







n


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I had it out again yesterday and a Friend shot it and swore he was buying one the next time he saw one. Taurus G3, I just can't find anything to dislike about it.
> View attachment 19672
> n


If you like it that is good enough for me. I have not had experience with a Taurus so my opinion is moot.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I just imagine myself looting a firearms store. 
I'm grabbing HK , CZ, etc. etc. 
In my dream I wasn't grabbing Taurus Firearms during the the loot.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

pic said:


> I just imagine myself looting a firearms store.
> I'm grabbing HK , CZ, etc. etc.
> In my dream I wasn't grabbing Taurus Firearms during the the loot.


My current passion is CZ's. For carry a P-01, 75 Compact, or a 97b. I picked up the new G3 to see for myself whether it was a piece of trash or a viable lower priced self defense gun. It's certainly not trash. I'm giving it a thumbs up. I do know they leave the shelves as fast as they hit them.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Tangof said:


> I would park my car a safe distance away from the riot and then join in to get shoes and and a big screen TV. I would tell the rioter's that I identify as Black, Native American Female.


LMAO, best way to take advantage of this onslaught.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

The thing about riots is that they have the LAW on their side. (The current Political Law). At by that he means they have a RIGHT to riot, loot burn, torch and attack innocent people. God forbid you shoot one in self defense, if so you are going to jail. Example, Gov. Northam of Virginia passed a law during the riots that reduced the crime of attacking a Police Officer, Fireman,EMT, from a felony down to a misdemeanor. *A huge benefit to the BLM and Antifa. *The Gov. of Virginia is the best thing that every happened for BLM Terrorist. He is a leader bent on destroying not only the State of Virginia but the entire US. And the LAW does not matter for the GOV. The case against Sen. Lucas of Virginia proved that arresting a BLACK SENATOR NO MATTER HOW GUILTY OF THE CHARGE OF INCITING A RIOT IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN AND LYING TO THE POLICE IS A OK. BLM are Terrorist with a Badge. Do not forget it. Until we all come together as a group to destroy them to hell, then we will just have to suck it up and let the carnage continue. Best to do every thing to avoid being in or near a Riot of BLM. If you have a business, board it up and leave town. If they destroy it, loot it, burn it down, just your tough luck.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good questions and scenarios here.
*12 gauge #4 Buckshot preferred over slugs for crowds.
*Our bug out bag has Ruger 9E, SR9 and PCC9 with multiple mags(same 17rnd mags for carbine and pistols). Many family members have SR9c, SR9 and PCC9's so we went this route. We also have trained these past 3 years with these as a bug out event.) This allows us a chance to access our other resources. For now this is what we have but changes maybe coming.
*Some Glock friends and family have PCC9 carbines with Glock magwell's for their bugout bags. Amazing the amount of mags that you can run through theirs.
*It is a eye opener when you train in your vehicle and many family members are at different levels of skill.
*It is sad but true. You really should prepare and train or at least get a plan together. 

Hope and pray you yours never have to go through a mob to get to safety.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

rickclark28 said:


> Good questions and scenarios here.
> *12 gauge #4 Buckshot preferred over slugs for crowds.
> *Our bug out bag has Ruger 9E, SR9 and PCC9 with multiple mags(same 17rnd mags for carbine and pistols). Many family members have SR9c, SR9 and PCC9's so we went this route. We also have trained these past 3 years with these as a bug out event.) This allows us a chance to access our other resources. For now this is what we have but changes maybe coming.
> *Some Glock friends and family have PCC9 carbines with Glock magwell's for their bugout bags. Amazing the amount of mags that you can run through theirs.
> ...


I just heard about a guy in Portland who approached an intersection and was stopped by well armed skunks and was relieved of his EDC and pinned down on the ground by a mob. 
I will do my damndest to avoid conflict, after that I will do what is necessary to protect me and mine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> 1) They defunded the police.
> 
> 2) You had no choice but to travel.
> 
> ...


Lol...a belt fed.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Lol...a belt fed.


With lots of friends.

What would "I" carry? well I know, but you don't. 
If I'm expecting trouble, chances are I ain't going. There are exactly two people in my life I would go into something like that with, and one is not 100%. I still give him benefit of doubt though.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I mounted a +7 Nordic tube extension on my Benelli SBE so with a "ghost load" I have around 12 shots to fire. 
I doubt that it would ever be EDC, but if I were attacked by a box of clay pigeons, I will feel relatively secure.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> I mounted a +7 Nordic tube extension on my Benelli SBE so with a "ghost load" I have around 12 shots to fire.
> I doubt that it would ever be EDC, but if I were attacked by a box of clay pigeons, I will feel relatively secure.


That's a lot of firepower, before a reload. Nice.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> I had it out again yesterday and a Friend shot it and swore he was buying one the next time he saw one. Taurus G3, I just can't find anything to dislike about it.
> View attachment 19672
> n


Yeah, they are that good too.


----------

